# Bacterial Vaginosis



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi,

Im 8 weeks pregnant (surprise natural BFP!) and am worrying myself stupid about bacterial vaginosis, since Ive been with my new partner I've had it about 6 times in just over a year a couple of times it was only picked up by chance. I dont think I've got it now but I've been reading loads of scary stuff on the internet about how it can cause miscarriage, pre term labour etc. Is it something worth getting checked for even though I havent got any of the symptoms?

Thanks in advance


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's not a good idea in pregnancy to have swabs and internals when they aren't necessary, especially in the first trimester. I would leave it until you start to have any symptoms, and then you can go from there,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

